# And the Cat's on the keyboard, but the mouse still works...



## Smitty (Oct 2, 2004)

So I just spent over an hour on the phone with Dell re: new my Laptop.

I came home, plugged it in, started it and walked out...

Came back in and it was in BIOS mode (HUH?), hit ESC to get to Windows and total mayhem!

Programs opening and closing, Num Lock on, then off, Control Panel opening, Explore opening multiple times, shortcuts getting renamed as soon as I clicked on them, wireless network no longer working, laptop kept beeping...

I figured: "This thing's FUBAR'd, better call DELL!"

Dell runs all kind of diagnostic tests, i.e. reboot, F12 during startup, reset the BIOS, etc., can't figure out what's going on...It's about to go to "we'll have someone look at it in the morning stage, but let's try ONE more time..."

All of a sudden everything works just fine?  

That JUST happens to coincide with Cyndi walking out the door with the kiddo in tow (and the cat following...)

I have a wireless keyboard at home for my PC that I linked to my laptop.  I  moved it out of the way (where I couldn't see it), and the **** cat was sleeping/walking on it...

At least the cat didn't kill my mouse 

That's got to be one of the all time DOH!'s, and hopefully one the DELL tech(s) will share... :wink: 

Cyndi laughed so hard when she found out what the problem was that I busted out too!    

(Glad I paid for that extended support...  )

As for the cat...  

Smitty


----------



## dscheste (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: And the Cat's on the keyboard, but the mouse still works*

 Nice one, good for oddly enough at Yahoo.
My Kisa nibbles on the USB cables. I guess he just likes this sour taste of the charge in the mouth


----------



## golf4 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: And the Cat's on the keyboard, but the mouse still works*

*GREAT STORY!!!*

Sounds like cat chow bbq at Smitty's house tonite.  

I'll bring the charcoal.


----------



## Smitty (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: And the Cat's on the keyboard, but the mouse still works*

Mesquite or Hickory?

Maybe we'll stuff him with the 2 dove he just brought home...

What would you call that? Catdoven?

Smitty

(Frank, et. al. Stogies should be out the door Monday - time permitting   )


----------



## golf4 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: And the Cat's on the keyboard, but the mouse still works*

Let's do the whole mixture of woods.....

Let's see: cat & dove on the bar-b along with smokin some good stogies? *I can only imagine the delicious aromas wafting through the neighborhoods of San Diego!!!*  Your neighbors will want to ship you guys back up here. No cats - just VOLCANOES!!!

Seriously, hope everything is going good with you and the family. How's the little one - terrorizing that cat of yours? Always appreciate a good cigar, bud. Thanks so much.

Take care,

Frank


----------



## Smitty (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: And the Cat's on the keyboard, but the mouse still works*

From what I've heard, that could be a slow smoker...I remember when she blew the first time...I was working in Albany.  WOW!

Hope you guys stay safe, it's a shame when the links get covered in ash.  (You can really see the "foot wedge" marks then...  )

As for the cat & the kid, well the cat loves his baby.  He lets her tug on his tail and all...And it really is a case of "the cat's in the cradle..."

Smitty


----------



## Brian from Maui (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: And the Cat's on the keyboard, but the mouse still works*



			
				pennysaver said:
			
		

> ...And it really is a case of "the cat's in the cradle..."
> 
> Smitty



Isn't he on the "no fly list"?          You ain't that old are you Smitty?


----------



## RDK (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: And the Cat's on the keyboard, but the mouse still works*



			
				Brian from Maui said:
			
		

> pennysaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're thinking of Cat Stevens.  "Cat's in the Cradle" is Harry Chapin.

(...And yes, I'm old enough to remember both of them   )


----------



## Brian from Maui (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: And the Cat's on the keyboard, but the mouse still works*



			
				RDK said:
			
		

> You're thinking of Cat Stevens.  "Cat's in the Cradle" is Harry Chapin.
> 
> (...And yes, I'm old enough to remember both of them   )



DUH!!!.....


----------



## Von Pookie (Oct 4, 2004)

You have to remember, though: cats are a common computer room accessory.


----------



## just_jon (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: And the Cat's on the keyboard, but the mouse still works*

Hey, VP -- I got a reat pic of a cat w/ a lemon helmet; probably been making the rounds, lately, but I can send it to you if you'd like


----------



## Von Pookie (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, I've seen that. Thankfully we've never gotten THAT bored.


----------



## Felix Atagong (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: And the Cat's on the keyboard, but the mouse still works*

Reading the article from the last post I stumbled upon this:
http://www.bitboost.com/pawsense/

This software won an Ig Nobel price as well.:
http://www.improbable.com/ig/ig-pastwinners.html#ig2000

I have cats, 6 to be precize so there is ALWAYS one in front of my monitor or on the chair before the PC.

BTW, I have never found out why they prefer to vomit hairballs on the carpet (or in my slippers) instead of in the garden...


----------

